# Corsa VXR wearing Reflectology's ~Ceramicoat~



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

*This job just goes to show the importance of loving your car, no matter what it is...whether a Bentley GT like the last Ceramicoat I applied or this VXR, worlds apart both in price, performance and wallet busting ability....this customer came to me a few weeks ago for a protection detail where he was well happy with the results but wasn't happy that a small scratch was on the tailgate, a few questions and answers later it was the ceramicoat that he wanted, now obviously this wont stop scratches like the one in question but it was an overall protection from the generic day to day scuffs that get picked up...now as he had asked for this I will not apply it without any machine work, I dont feel its good practice to lock any defects in for a good few years...agreed on a quick single stage as thats all it needed to be honest and away we went....

Now a few pics will be from the previous protection detail but only the before's the rest will be as per....enjoy the difference....

Now this one came to me as the chap was having his driveway done and heres how it looked....*























































*The scratch in question....*









*Now at this point as it was a protection only detail there would only be a few afters with wax on but I will compare the difference later....the next few pics are from when it returned for the Ceramicoat....twas a grim day up north and as such the Gazebo had to be employed:doublesho but all fastened and weighted it was sturdy, just about....

Doesnt look like much by way of defects but they were there....*









*Take a closer look....*


















*And after they looked like this....*









*Take a closer look....*









*Now I could go and do a few 50/50s but in truth they wouldnt turn out well due to very little needing doing....but heres one anyway....*









*As you can see, not really worth the effort trying to get the good old 50/50....

But the difference between generic lsp and Ceramicoat is what the thread is about....

Now onto a few shots straight after 1 hit with Nanotech Super Gloss, no outing for Scholl on this as I have used this before on one of these and the result was staggering....*














































*And with the Ceramicoat applied....all be it the lighting is a little different due to the time of day....so a slightly different angle for the last one of the set....*





































*The completed VXR looked like this....please bare in mind that these were taken at around 7pm....an we all know we are losing valuable daylight this time of year....*


























































































































































*Now as promised a few comparison pictures from the previous wax, which was unwanted waxes blended together by my daughter...PH Pro, Colly 476 and FK1000....now you would expect these to create a very durable finish and believe me it took a good scrub with clay and Permanon Hecta as Lube to get this thing off....by the way they blended perfectly, applied with ease and was a breeze to remove, and this is why I still have some in a 30ml pot as I will use it....I have tried to get comparative pictures but 2 different days and 2 different lighting variations....

PHP,Colly &FK....*









*Ceramicoat....*









*PHP,Colly &FK....*









*Ceramicoat....*









*PHP,Colly &FK....*









*Ceramicoat....*









*PHP,Colly &FK....*









*Ceramicoat....*









*PHP,Colly &FK....*









*Ceramicoat....*









*I will leave you with a few final shots of the Ceramicoat just as the clouds broke to let a few grains of light through....*























































*Thanks for looking and sorry if some pics are repeated, my brain is a mush at the minute....*


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Superb glossy finish


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Ceramicoat brings up the paint so well, nice work :thumb: love VXR Corsa's, simply nothing as quick, cheap, economical and good looking


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Very nice mate :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nice work.


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow very glossy finish, really got me think now


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Great work mate, super sharp finish.


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Oooh im liking the finish on that!

Can someone point me in the right direction where to to this from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

ArcticVXR said:


> Oooh im liking the finish on that!
> 
> Can someone point me in the right direction where to to this from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its an exclusive product to Russ at this stage iirc :thumb:


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

very nice work - still don't like the VXR corsa though


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

nice work russ,looks great


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

R0B said:


> Its an exclusive product to Russ at this stage iirc :thumb:


Aaaaah ok cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

ArcticVXR said:


> Oooh im liking the finish on that!
> 
> Can someone point me in the right direction where to to this from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As Rob says it is exclusive to myself but there is one other using it but I dont even know who that is....the product has to stay hush so sorry i cant blurt anything about it but its nothing generally on sale over the tintatweb....but is pretty darn spensive for myself to buy in....

Thanks for the comments folks....


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work guys:thumb:


----------



## simpsons ! (Oct 7, 2008)

Is this a Spray applied product? Car Looks cool anyway.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

simpsons ! said:


> Is this a Spray applied product? Car Looks cool anyway.


no mate.....


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely that, well done


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice finish. It's Q7 isn't it? Looks very like it....


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats amazing, this coating has improved the gloss levels massively.

clearly shows it works.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Spirit Detailing said:


> Nice finish. It's Q7 isn't it? Looks very like it....


no mate that was looked into but they wouldnt even provide me with a 50ml sample without me paying £300 for it....


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work there


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic gloss..


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

nice work, nice car


----------



## TeaTimer (Apr 8, 2007)

Excellent :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Again i have looked at this detail, the words that come to mind, is mind blowing, so much gloss and reflection, thats a work of art.

Thankyou for taking your time to post, have a great week.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job mate :thumb:

Pm on its way


----------

